# where do i stand after these tests?



## GRZ (May 22, 2004)

Hi guys,Long story short. Have had recurrent D on and off for about a year, usually once every 1-2 weeks. Had a sigmoidoscopy, blood and stool (including fecal occult blood) tests. Everything has come back normal. What am I looking at here? Is this still possibly something more than IBS? What tests do I ask for next since I still feel uncertain?


----------



## GRZ (May 22, 2004)

Also, is it possible for a fecal occult blood test to miss blood? The very same day i collected and turned in my stool samples, I came home and had another BM, one that looked dark/tarry. Could it have been caused by something other than bleeding?? I mean, if I really had bleeding, the stool sample would've shown it, especially since it was from the same day, right?


----------



## soft (Jun 3, 2004)

grz - I put a post for you on the ibd board in your how does one rule out crohn's post. I think you're like me & look for concrete evidence of which there is none for ibs. I'm positive the stool sample didn't miss blood on the same day. Best wishes & let me know what happens next.


----------

